# Midwest Fur Fest Meet Up?



## burnerfa (Nov 2, 2014)

So MFF is the the only con that it's being held anywhere near where I live and I would love to go, BUT, I don't have anyone to go with and the thought of wandering around my first con by myself doesn't sound too fun. So I thought it would be a nice idea to start a little meet up thread to see if anyone else had this same problem and would like to get to know some people and have someone to hang out with as soon as they get to the convention! 

So share some stuff! 
Are you going to the convention?
What days?
Have you been to the MFF convention before?
What kind of stuff are you into?

It would be awesome to have a nice group of people to meet up with at the convention!


----------



## Kuwa (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello! This year will be my first time at MFF, but I do know some other people who are going (and who have been there before). Nevertheless, cons are great places to meet new people, so I'd be happy to say hi! I'll be in Chicago from Thursday evening to Monday morning.


----------



## Domino369 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'll probably not be going because I'm flying in to see family for Thanksgiving the week before and my money is not where I want it to be this year to make three flights in a 30 day period. I can, however, poke this thread into LAFF (Lake Area Fur Friends) in hopes to help you meet some peeps.


----------



## Dexter Bunco (Nov 4, 2014)

Hmm... Ok. So in order,

Share some stuff! 

Um, I still have half a roll of Wint-O-Green mints of you want it.

Are you going to the convention?

Yes!

What days?

As many as I can, though I did volunteer to help on the con staff so likely most/all of them. Still trying to square away the details though.

Have you been to the MFF convention before?

Not to MFF. I am fairly new to the Chicagoland area. IFC was my home convention until I moved north. Quite a lot smaller but I like it.

What kind of stuff are you into?

Well... I am kind of into Furry if that is what you are asking.


----------



## NorthWind (Nov 8, 2014)

This will be my 1st con and I'm really looking forward to it. I should be there Friday afternoon at the latest until Sunday evening


----------



## Diesel_ (Nov 28, 2014)

It's going to be my first convention too! :-D I'm pretty excited. I'm going with a friend do I won't be alone but I'd definitely would be down to meet some of you cool cats in person.


----------

